# Anyone Install Running Boards On A Truck



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I need to install running boards on my truck to make it easier for the DW to get in and out. A search on the internet and ebay shows a lot of different types and brands of boards. So what is good and what should I stay away from. Which ones are easier to install. Any ideas would be welcomed.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Bill, we had Toyota install them when we bought the truck and I can't tell you what the brand is - but we did it for the same reason. Even with them, it's a hike up there! Be sure to spend a few extra dollars and get the rubber coated STEP boards...not the plain chrome running boards. That shiny chrome sure looks good but those STEPS get mighty slippery when they're wet...the treads make a HUGE difference when you're really relying on them to get in and out of the truck.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've installed ones on my Avalanche and F-350. The Av I put on running board types, advatage was keeping slush/ice/mud off the side of the truck, disadvantage was they slush/ice/mud could pile up on the boards. On the F350 I use the chome pole type, no build but, but no protection. The chrome looked bad when dirty though. Its a toss up I think, both have advantages & disadvantages. Most all factory and OEM are a breeze to install since most all trucks have factory mounts now so its just bolting them on. In my case only took about 30 minutes to get installed.


----------



## Yianni (Aug 30, 2006)

Bill,
We had the dealer put ours on before we picked up our 2008 GMC. They are O.E.M. and look and work great.
I don't know what after market boards go for but these were around $600.00 installed. 
Y-Guy is right though, these would be very easy to bolt on yourself. They just bolt right on.
I also added a step for getting into the bed of the truck. It is a huge help. 
Let me know if you would like pictures.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

The first thing I did was add step bars. The last thing I have done is found a way around the plastic treads that break, split, and in general don't hold up. I removed the plastic stuff and replaced it with these:

https://www.carr.com/store/carrtreadplates.asp

They also come in a 24" version, which I used under the front doors. I used a cobbled-up 12" with more added from a 10" on the rears. Doesn't look nearly as bad as it sounds. They are for sure non-slip, but you would want shoes.

The 24" stickers at $40. I got all five that I used off ebay for a total of about $26.

Sluggo


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have the Go-Rhino brand that go wheel to wheel. Very nice, I like the extra step to get in the bed to. Here is a link. Go Rhino steps


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

I found a good deal for mine on ebay. They are the factory no drill models and easy to install. I saved a lot by not getting them from the dealer. The install was easy. PCM


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> I need to install running boards on my truck to make it easier for the DW to get in and out. A search on the internet and ebay shows a lot of different types and brands of boards. So what is good and what should I stay away from. Which ones are easier to install. Any ideas would be welcomed.


 Boards and step bars are different but can be used to get in and out easier. If you are going for step bars pay the extra for the satinless steel option. They will last alot longer in the harsh environment. The ones I on my truck now came with it but are not as good as the one on my 1500 truck that I bought. I can't remember the name (Edit they were Westin bars) but the bars were forged steps and not hollow covered with a rubber step. These were much stiffer than the ones I have now. I think they cost me $600 including fitting about 5 years ago.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Yianni said:


> Bill,
> We had the dealer put ours on before we picked up our 2008 GMC. They are O.E.M. and look and work great.
> I don't know what after market boards go for but these were around $600.00 installed.
> Y-Guy is right though, these would be very easy to bolt on yourself. They just bolt right on.
> ...


X2 on the O.E.M. style

As for their usefulness, they really help with getting into and out of a big TV









Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did it a while back on a 4-Runner. I remember is was very easy to do....about 60 minutes?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had OEM boards installed on my Chevy Crew Cab when I bought it. They cost about $350, installed. And they look like they came from the factory that way. (And contrary to what someone told me, they do fit with the molded Chevy mud flaps, too. Great combination.)

I like 'em and they make getting in and out a lot easier - especially for my DD and DW.

Mike


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Here is a link to the ones that I put on my 2500HD 6.5 years ago. Stainless Steel, Still look great and rock solid. I am sure that you can find them cheaper but this was the first site that came up. I put them on in about 1/2 hour (but I have lots of power tools).

http://www.runningboardworld.com/nerf-bars/C9912SST.htm


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I added Westins to my Grand Cherokee. Not too bad of a project. maybe an hour or so. 
I eventually took them off due to clearance issues when off-roading......_Tread Lightly_!








My F350 has factory installed steps and they are definately worth having. Makes entry a lot easier.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

I went with the OEM boards ordered from the dealer, then I installed them. Since they are the OEM version, they are direct bolt on with no issues. They look good and match the quality of the rest of the truck. Too many bolt on's are cheap and after a year, look that way! Spend the money up front and enjoy them!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have these on our 1/2 ton.. they are stainless and have held up very well.. Very strong too! Great price, 220 bucks plus the shipping..

click

Carey


----------



## kingpin (Oct 24, 2008)

N7OQ said:


> I need to install running boards on my truck to make it easier for the DW to get in and out. A search on the internet and ebay shows a lot of different types and brands of boards. So what is good and what should I stay away from. Which ones are easier to install. Any ideas would be welcomed.


i would buy only ones made to fit your truck not a universal set


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

kingpin said:


> I need to install running boards on my truck to make it easier for the DW to get in and out. A search on the internet and ebay shows a lot of different types and brands of boards. So what is good and what should I stay away from. Which ones are easier to install. Any ideas would be welcomed.


i would buy only ones made to fit your truck not a universal set
[/quote]

I would agree !


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

I bought third-party boards and installed them myself. Took a few hours mostly because I hadn't done it before and didn't want to screwup. Had to drill holes in the frame for the brackets to bolt into. That was the scariest part... making sure to have the hole in the right spot before drilling. Use a center punch to help position the drill, and be sure to wear eye protection as the metal shavings fly around and you're laying on the ground.

So far so good - they haven't fallen off. The install was back in summer of '05 I think. I drove too close to a parking concrete thing this past summer and now there's a small dent in the drivers side board. [sigh]. It was bound to happen and I have only myself to blame.


----------

